# Looking for King PLakat



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you have a King Plakat Male&Female you want to Donate? Or for a low price I am working on breeding. Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sure that others may be able to offer you more information on the king plakat, however I have noticed a few recent topics about kings on the forum. I am also aware that Petco carries the king plakats in their stores. If you are new to breeding this could be a good start and then once you get a couple successful spawns you could get some giants if you are interested in them. Hopefully this helps a bit and I'm sure other members will follow up. Good luck, Lui


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Kings are just big. You will NOT get kings or giants in spawns. They are simply big, not giants and most spawns result in regular sized bettas.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you this really helps. Right now I have two king plakat male and two female betta, one is tropical semi agressive female and the other is veil tail female. I bought both of them from Petco. lol
I really want me a King plakat female. (praying on my knees).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pet store fish aren't good breeding fish.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Pet store fish aren't good breeding fish.


I think it's fine to breed pet store fish as pets, as long as you aren't breeding veil tails.


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> I think it's fine to breed pet store fish as pets, as long as you aren't breeding veil tails.


Just out of curiosity, why shouldn't you breed veil tails? I'm just a keeper, with no plans of ever breeding, but the whole breeding thing does intrigue me :roll:


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

flyingxchanges said:


> Just out of curiosity, why shouldn't you breed veil tails? I'm just a keeper, with no plans of ever breeding, but the whole breeding thing does intrigue me :roll:


Veil tails are a dominant gene, so they are very common. Generally you don't want to breed them because so many are already sitting in stores unwanted


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

ahh that makes sense. I deal with similar things in the horse world (which I'm way more knowledgeable about than fishies lol).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Veil tails (although AMAZING IMO) are not sanctioned in Area 1 of the IBC (North America). In Europe they are still allowed to place in shows.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay cool, I wont breed veil tails. MrVampire Do you know where I can find King plakat female from that is not on aquabid?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You will not find Kings anywhere. No one is breeding them. If you really want nice fish Aquabid is the place to go.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay thank you. Another question who is a good person to buy the kings from on Aquabid?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Like I said, kings are not being bred. You won't find any on AB. 

I, personally, think you should try regular sized bettas before spawning giants.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

The only place you will find "kings" is Petco. You should know though that "king" is just a name Petco gives large plakats.


----------

